

Pharmacists lie to 17 year olds about whether they can get Plan B - yp9990
http://theincidentaleconomist.com/wordpress/why-the-plan-b-decision-matters/

======
greeter23
This is crazy. How can they not be fired for lying? Or, at best, for being
misinformed?

------
pishposh
So are they going to tell the pharmacies that the pharmacists are lying?

------
molecule
another lucrative market ready for disruption.

